# 2001 Nissan Pulsar(Sentra) HELP Please!!!



## carlo_2222 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello everyone! Im looking for some advice.. Please help me..

I got a 2001 Nissan Sedan Pulsar(Sentra), Aircon is working before but suddenly it stopped blowing cold air, it is blowing but not cold air. i sent it in a aircon shop(mechanic) he checked all the fuses and relays all ok,checked the 134-A its full, he checked the compressor switch (12V+)(he pulled it out from compressor),its going as well. we found out that the compressor is not going(AC turned ON).and he told me the compressor clutch is the problem, and he quoted me $600 for that. This early morning i tried to turn the compressor clutch with my hand(Motor OFF), It is turning easily, then i tried to fire it up(Turn ON Motor & AC), it didn't go either. 

Please give me some advice of what to do before spending $650. Im a DIY person. I really appreciate your help. thanks!!!


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm not sure what you're asking for advice on? 

Sounds like you've identified the problem as the compressor clutch. You could get a service manual and replace the clutch/compressor yourself, or you could pay the shop for it. 

Can you replace JUST the clutch? or do you have to do the whole compressor? If it were just the clutch, and you didn't have to mess with the compressor and refrigerant, I'd probably think about doing it myself, but for $650, I'd guess it's a much bigger job than that. 

Another option is to roll down your windows.


----------



## carlo_2222 (Dec 18, 2007)

its NZ$650


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

That's about $500USD. I think your car has hit the age where AC is an annual expense. Are you sure it's not just the relay?


----------



## carlo_2222 (Dec 18, 2007)

we tried compressor switch with a testlight(12V+) and it is working. do you think it is the compressor clutch? do know a site or instructions on how to replace compressor clutch?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Replacing only the clutch assy is not really a DIY job. It will require specialized puller. You can however replace the compressor/clutch assy. However the hc134a freon should be recovered by a pro first.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

carlo_2222 said:


> we tried compressor switch with a testlight(12V+) and it is working. do you think it is the compressor clutch? do know a site or instructions on how to replace compressor clutch?


Buy a service manual for your model of car. That will tell you how it's done.


----------



## carlo_2222 (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks for your help!!! is it possible to replace the compressor clutch without pulling it down, so i will not waste the freon.. i bought a compressor assembly from a car wrecker, don't know which to do, replace clutch or replace the whole compressor..


----------

